# R Benedicta eggs..



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

I found my first fertile eggs just over a week ago. Out of the four that were found two are developing well. While I was giving the frogs a mist tonight I thought I would check the Petri dish that I placed in the leaf litter only to find another six eggs. I'm chuffed as this is my first ever eggs. Only time will tell if I can successfully raise these into froglets. :2thumb:


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

*Benedicta eggs Pictures*

These eggs were found last night. :2thumb:









By kevchandler at 2012-06-19


These were found on the 08/06/12








By kevchandler at 2012-06-19


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done.I am surprised that no one else has commented on these.

I tend to leave the eggs in with my imitators.You dont get as many tadpoles as when you remove them but I think that you get bigger froglets.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> Well done.I am surprised that no one else has commented on these.
> 
> I tend to leave the eggs in with my imitators.You dont get as many tadpoles as when you remove them but I think that you get bigger froglets.


Hi, and thanks.....im still new to the frog hobby but i think its a great result...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one Kev, didn't know you had frogs!


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Nice one Kev, didn't know you had frogs!


Hi Amanda .. Yes I have a few different frogs in my collection now..


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome  they are great little things, what other frogs do you have?


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Message sent


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

Go on kev well done on the eggs,I'll have to come over for a nose see your set up?gaz


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

spudders said:


> Go on kev well done on the eggs,I'll have to come over for a nose see your set up?gaz


Nice one gaz... I'm buzzing with these. Not a bad start for a novice keeper..I had lots of calling with my second pair last night, so I may be finding more eggs soon.


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

kevchandler said:


> Nice one gaz... I'm buzzing with these. Not a bad start for a novice keeper..I had lots of calling with my second pair last night, so I may be finding more eggs soon.



Good news,just make sure the mrs don't get up one morning an fancy eggs benedict,lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

colinm said:


> Well done.I am surprised that no one else has commented on these.
> 
> I tend to leave the eggs in with my imitators.You dont get as many tadpoles as when you remove them but I think that you get bigger froglets.


These are fantasica clade aren't they so won't actually egg feed like your imis Colin? Please correct if i'm wrong :2thumb: that said no reason why they can't be reared in viv i guess providing there is a depo site available.
Kev nice one!!!!! 'grats good luck with which evr pass you choose for rearing
Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> These are fantasica clade aren't they so won't actually egg feed like your imis Colin? Please correct if i'm wrong :2thumb: that said no reason why they can't be reared in viv i guess providing there is a depo site available.
> Kev nice one!!!!! 'grats good luck with which evr pass you choose for rearing
> Stu


Thanks Stu, I'm looking forward to the challenge with these. The first tadpoles are looking ready to emerge from my first clutch . Only two have made it this far but the second clutch of six are still looking good..


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> These are fantasica clade aren't they so won't actually egg feed like your imis Colin? Please correct if i'm wrong :2thumb: that said no reason why they can't be reared in viv i guess providing there is a depo site available.
> Kev nice one!!!!! 'grats good luck with which evr pass you choose for rearing
> Stu


I dont know Stu,I thought that they did.But I am waiting for enough people to breed them to bring the price down. : victory:


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I dont know Stu,I thought that they did.But I am waiting for enough people to breed them to bring the price down. : victory:


Once they deposit the tadpoles they show no parental care..


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

kevchandler said:


> Once they deposit the tadpoles they show no parental care..


thought so,Kev, fantastica,no parental care,same with these stripey hurbuts...summersi.

If i get anything from a first clutch,i always think I've got something i shouldn't have,so sounds brilliant so far,you better keep posting pics now mate,or i'll set all them Daz's and Gaz's in brum onya:lol2:. Seriously i would love to see how you get on,they are stunning frogs as Colin said ,i might just wait,then again we might not be able too .Now which ones are these? Better have some adult pics too eh?
not like i want much is it:whistling2:

Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> thought so,Kev, fantastica,no parental care,same with these stripey hurbuts...summersi.
> 
> If i get anything from a first clutch,i always think I've got something i shouldn't have,so sounds brilliant so far,you better keep posting pics now mate,or i'll set all them Daz's and Gaz's in brum onya:lol2:. Seriously i would love to see how you get on,they are stunning frogs as Colin said ,i might just wait,then again we might not be able too .Now which ones are these? Better have some adult pics too eh?
> not like i want much is it:whistling2:
> ...


I'll charge camera and try and take some decent pictures I have a two unrelated pairs of these... Also thought i had summersi but they have matured and are calling but they have turned out to be banded imitators..


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

kevchandler said:


> I'll charge camera and try and take some decent pictures I have a two unrelated pairs of these... Also thought i had summersi but they have matured and are calling but they have turned out to be banded imitators..


Thanks Kev that would be wonderful....Hmmm re summersi imis,ruddy frustrating....and moreso:devil:,your not the only one,i know of at least 2 others,someone needs a real good talking too!!!!!! This could well have been us and it throws doubt on nearly everyone here,as they all seem to have come through the same source of course,I'm personally angry as hell about this,and its definately not the uk business at fault
take care
Stu


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They can be very similar,how are you sure that they are imitators?


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> They can be very similar,how are you sure that they are imitators?


They have different call sounds... Mine sound like your average imitator call. Also a good friend of mine has kept summersi in the past and his had a different call to the frogs I've got. I was a little disappointed that these were not summersi. However first impressions is that I have 2:2 of the banded imitators. So not all that bad.. Just looks like I'm still on the hunt for summersi.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

*Update*

This is seven days in to development.









By kevchandler at 2012-06-25


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

All six tadpoles now out the eggs.. I now have eight tadpoles from two batches all looking good..


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

best of luck with them


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev please keep the pics coming and well done mate
Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Tonybb said:


> best of luck with them





soundstounite said:


> Kev please keep the pics coming and well done mate
> Stu


Heres the hatched tadpoles Stu








By kevchandler at 2012-07-11








By kevchandler at 2012-07-11


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

A little tip mate is to get hold of new spectrum amphibian pellets.
The tads I have pulled and raised on these have morphed into really bright froglets.
Good luck with these they are gorgeous darts. Definitely on my wish list!


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

berksmike said:


> A little tip mate is to get hold of new spectrum amphibian pellets.
> The tads I have pulled and raised on these have morphed into really bright froglets.
> Good luck with these they are gorgeous darts. Definitely on my wish list!


Where do you get the spectrum pellets from. They are being fed on a combination of sera micron and dendro- vit at the moment. Also thanks for the advice.:2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

New Life Spectrum Amphibian Formula | New Life Spectrum | 123 Aquatics


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

berksmike said:


> New Life Spectrum Amphibian Formula | New Life Spectrum | 123 Aquatics


This product arrived with me today. Im looking forward to seeing the results with the tadpoles.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i use these too!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Kev,great to see this in detail, can't wait till the colours start to show,good luck with them mate
Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Thanks for the pics Kev,great to see this in detail, can't wait till the colours start to show,good luck with them mate
> Stu


No problem stu, I'll update thread when they start to colour up. I was hoping to find more eggs but they seem to either be hiding them really well in the viv or there having a well deserved rest.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are pulling clutches they will likely be laying more but have found ranitomeya very canny when it comes to hiding eggs especially if others have been pulled.
make sure you have plenty of deposition sites. Theres a few homemade options inc film cannisters which i tend to group together in 3s siliconed together and speared in the background.
The calling pattern changes when they are raising tads so that gives them away


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

berksmike said:


> If you are pulling clutches they will likely be laying more but have found ranitomeya very canny when it comes to hiding eggs especially if others have been pulled.
> make sure you have plenty of deposition sites. Theres a few homemade options inc film cannisters which i tend to group together in 3s siliconed together and speared in the background.
> The calling pattern changes when they are raising tads so that gives them away


Thanks again mike... I've got film canisters in there set up and have yet to find eggs in them. They seem to prefer the leaf litter and Petri dishes hidden in them.. But as always I value your advise.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I meant cannisters as deposition sites for tads mate - orientated vertically and filled with water.
i have horizontal film canisters too for laying but like yours they prefer leaves


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

berksmike said:


> I meant cannisters as deposition sites for tads mate - orientated vertically and filled with water.
> i have horizontal film canisters too for laying but like yours they prefer leaves


Right, got you now lol.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

*Update*

First two tadpoles have back legs now.. Lost one tadpole to an air bubble. And 15 tadpoles doing well at various stages..

Can any one tell me how long for the front legs to start growing. And at what stage do you stop feeding the pellets. ?


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

Do they lay the eggs on a flat or horizontal surface?

For my Imitators species i find a black film canister with a hole cut in the side and the lid in place is always the place there lay


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

My benedicta have always laid in Petri dishes in leaf litter .. I've yet to find eggs in film canisters..


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol - well my advice will work for you imitators


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

kevchandler said:


> First two tadpoles have back legs now.. Lost one tadpole to an air bubble. And 15 tadpoles doing well at various stages..
> 
> Can any one tell me how long for the front legs to start growing. And at what stage do you stop feeding the pellets. ?



the front legs will grow internally then pop through one day, when they do stop feeding them as there mouth will have changed to a "frog mouth" and not a tadpole.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

llamafish said:


> Lol - well my advice will work for you imitators


Imitators have laid in film canisters.

Not long now with the first 4 benedictas. There showing signs of there front legs about to pop out. There are three more close behind these with back legs developed. And eight more tads behind these. With six eggs following lol. :mf_dribble

Thought I would add these are all produced by two breeding unrelated f1 pairs..


----------

